# I cannot not do it



## cyaxares_died

Is there any way to say in Turkish "I cannot _not _do it", or would it have to be circumvented by something like "Birakamam"?


----------



## addicted to french!

bunu yapmamazlık yapamam is how you say i cannot not do it


----------



## bLueBottLE

Dear 'Addicted to French', no offense, but your proposal sounds a bit ear splitting, though. I would rather say:

''Bunu yapmasam olmaz.''

It's kind of saying 'It wouldn't be OK if I did not do it.' , which is the correct way to say in the Turkish language.


----------



## addicted to french!

I think the both are right,but i'd rather say what you said aswell.


----------



## AlpArslan

"Yapmazsam olmaz"


----------



## tristero

Turkish does have another way of expressing "not to be able not to do something", which is by the use of the verb form "edememek", as in this example from the Redhouse dictionary:  "Tenis oynamadan edemez" = ""He can't live without playing tennis", or, more literally, "He can't not play tennis".  This form is often used by newspaper columnists in the form of "... belirtmeden edemiyorum", meaning "I can't help but point out that..." or "I can't resist noting that..."

Azerbaijani, by the way, with its different manner of forming the negative possibilitative, can actually have two negative forms within the same verb form, as in the following:  "Cavabınızdan heyflənməyebilmirəm" = "I cannot but be saddened by your reply", or "I cannot not be saddened by your reply".


----------



## savater2007

if you are not searching for a mot a mot translation I would translate it as:
bunu muhakkak yapmam lazım
or 
bunu yapmazsam olmaz

best wishes


----------

